# Greetings to all



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm new to the writing world, well not exactly, I'm new to the literature world. Most of my professional life has been about writing, but business writing, mostly in the form of large (100-200 pages) proposals for the services of the company I was working for. I always thought it was strange that I liked writing proposals, because most people hate it. Then I discovered it wasn't that I liked writing proposals, I liked writing. The actual craft of constructing sentences and paragraphs and leading the reader on a journey. The proposals I would write were generally for services valued north of $100M so you can see how clearly the reader would have to understand not only what you were going to do, but how you were going to do it and what the results would be. Hey, not that different from a novel so I wrote a novel and enjoyed writing it very much. Then I started into poetry. This whole venture of mine started about 10 months ago. So I thought I would hook up with this forum to get pointers and maybe make one or two points myself because the path that led me here is probably very different than most.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 24, 2012)

> The proposals I would write were generally for services valued north of $100M so you can see how clearly the reader would have to understand not only what you were going to do, but how you were going to do it and what the results would be


.
Cervantes in the prefaceto Don Quixote wrote:-

"Do but take care to express yourself in a plain easy Manner, in well chosen, significant and decent Terms  ...  study ti explain your thoughts and set them in the truest light, labouring as much as possible, not to leave them dark nor intricate, but clear and intelligible."

Some principles transcend time and subject, your experience should serve you well, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, Welcome!


----------



## Fin (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, cwmartz.


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Olly - definitely a quote I'll share with my staff. I hope they understand it!


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Fin, this seems to be a pretty active place. glad to be here, looking forward to being able to post.


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the Kryptex, like your picture, is the razor wire keeping you in or others out?

cwm


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi *cwmartz*, and welcome.

So, we can expect to see you in Poetry and Fiction; you've already found Non-Fiction, I note.


----------



## squidtender (Sep 24, 2012)

You just have a love of the written word. . . my hats off to you But I gotta know; have you found any type of writing you _didn't_​ like? Oh, and welcome to WF!


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks squidtender, tender squid is one of my favorite foods, perhaps an irrelevant statement but your tag does make me hungry. I have genres I dislike, but in the end if something is well written I will read it. The New Yorker is a good example of this. I've read very long articles in this magazine about things that I have no interest in. One that comes to mind is an article that must have been 20,000 words about separating and reassembling the bones of a helicopter crew that crashed and was found 20 years after the Viet Nam war ended. Talk about watching paint dry, but it was so well written I had to read it all.


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Cran, the first piece I'll be posting is Creative Non-Fiction. I've completed a book and I want to assess how writer's react to it. I plan to put the first couple of chapters up for review.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello there, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Nickie, This seems to be a very active place. I'm looking forward to becoming involved.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 24, 2012)

I should do that a chapter at a time maximum if I were you, people are more willing to read and think about a short piece. They also tend to reciprocate, worth using some of your introductory posts commenting on things you find interesting.


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, mate


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Well since you seem to enjoy the more mundane writing, you should have a riot doing all the other stuff too. (I can somewhat understand, I loved writing essays at school, my class mates didn't really understand why!)


----------



## tepelus (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 24, 2012)

Glad you've found us, welcome.


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmmmm . . . HKayG, mundane writing? Interesting way to put it. I suppose it's fair to a certain degree. But I guess I tend to separate the writing from the subject. Beautiful, graceful writing is a pleasure to me, to just enjoy the cadence, the rhythm, the flow. I don't really have a lot of opinions to share or points to make, but I do like building and reading great sentences.  Kinda like the Beatle's "I am the Walrus", incredible driving beat, creative music and the lyrics are nonsense, they only exist because they sound good with the music. Or maybe Jabberwocky by Lewis Carole, I mean he doesn't even use real words but it flows and its beautiful. I see you are classified as a prolific writer. I look forward to reading your works.

Best Regards,

cwm


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Tepelus, I'm feeling very welcomed here.


----------



## cwmartz (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Gumby, Black Holes and Mustard Seeds, I gotta check that out.

cwm


----------



## Rellek (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello again. Hey hope you have fun here exploring the more wild and free side of writing simply for the joy of it. Personally I've found my own pieces more refined, sharper since I've been sharing them with a wide audience on an open forum, and hope you find the same.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 25, 2012)

cwmartz said:


> Thanks for the Kryptex, like your picture, is the razor wire keeping you in or others out?
> 
> cwm



I've changed it now, but yeah it was because of my all-time favourite television series Prison Break. I absolutely love it, and so I had a picture done with him (the lead actor) on it.


----------

